# secret compartments



## BradleyB

Hello all,

I'm interested in learning how to building British Campaign Furniture. This is furniture that's built to collapse or break down. Tables, chairs, writing desks, Dressers, etc. Furniture that could be packed up into square boxes and packed onto your elephant or camel and hauled off to your next campsite, where you would set up and feel like you've never left jolly old England. All the comforts and style of home (if you lived in England in the 1800's).

The really cool part of this type of furniture is that, as there were no banks and little security on the trail, there were usually several hidden compartments and drawers concealed in the furniture. This is the part that really interests me.

Anyone have any information on where I could find plans for this type of furniture?


----------



## woodman42

That really sounds interesting. Can't wait to see if someone knows or knows of a website.


----------



## vinnyb76

sorry bradleyb could`nt find any plans as such but i think you would be interested in this book its got good reviews too,also heres a link for you showing different pieces. hope they help.


----------



## TexasTimbers

That _is_ interesting. I never even knew the genre existed, but knowing the British, who will literally stop a war for 30 minutes to have their tea, I should have known they'd take along their own furnishings when conquering other lands. :laughing:


----------



## vinnyb76

nothing like a cup of tea, i could`nt get by without my hourly fix in the day:yes:


----------



## BradleyB

Thank vinnyb76,

I've read that book - it's fascinating stuff but more along the lines of eye candy and less about how they were built. Also, that's the ONLY book I've found on the subject.

It's really cool stuff.

BTW - my in laws are from the UK and a well brewed tea is very important in my house.


----------



## TexasTimbers

I think U.S. Americans are one of the few cultures who have never been tea freaks. Asian, East Indian, Slavic, even most European coultures have a tea tradition.

We in the U.S. south do have to have our iced tea in the summer. If you order tea in Texas you are going to get it iced. Hot tea is foreign. If you go very far north and ask for tea, and the waitress hears your southern accent she will clarify "You mean _ice_ tea?" Like it is some kind of poison. Because up north they do have some folks who will take hot tea, but usually it is coffee in the states.

I wonder why the tea tradition was not sustained when our English forefathers started our fine little amalgamated country? 

I also wonder how coffee gained the foothold over tea when having tea was what our forefathers were reared on.? 

I am having the last cup of the late morning right now. it is about my 6th or 7th cup since 5 a.m. Coffee that is. I never have seen the draw in a hot cup of tea, but I ain't knockin it so no offense to you tea toadlers.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I wonder if that Little "Tea Party" in Boston had something with the tradition disappearing..........


----------



## JON BELL

Yeah boston tea party,Ya think:yes: There is a good Monty Python sketch about British officers in the African Campain.I think it was The Meaning of Life.Very funny.As for hidden compartments,costumers love them,even simple ones.It makes the piece seem special and unique.Something they're not going to get in a store.


----------



## vinnyb76

heres a link to show you what you`ve been missing:smile: .

I do drink other beverages other than tea like beer erm....water and mmmm......im thinking...........beer,water and..........................ok mainly tea:thumbsup:.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> I wonder if that Little "Tea Party" in Boston had something with the tradition disappearing..........


I'm thinking pretty strongly that your little tea party in Boston Harbour had a lot to do with the tradition largely disappearing. In Canada tea is still a popular beverage, particularly in areas that have had a strong British influence. I am a coffee drinker myself, but only in the morning. In the afternoon it becomes beer.

Gerry:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers

That's an interesting site vinny. Thanks.

I lived in Japan for three years from 1968 through 1970. I was age 9 through 11 there so i *soaked* up the cutlture. My sister who is two years my senior and smarter than me too (she would be shocked to hear me admit it but she will never see this :laughing: ) was even quicker to pick up the language. I always got more attention though because I had stark raving blond hair. To rub my head was good luck for a Japanese and after a few months I was so used to it I never even paid it any mind. But we were communicating with them fluently within 6 months, and my parents used to take us to the genza (market) as interpreters. That's where I learned to become a salesman, and also where I learned to deal with people eye to eye, without becoming intimidated, and it is also in large part where I learned to respect someone even though you are basically in the midst of "combat" so to speak. In Japan, and I lived in what was essentially "old" Japan not the new Wetsrn Japan which I hate, bartering was a tradition which utilized tactics similiar to any competition such as Jujitsu. Not physically of course but that was the mindset they take when dealing over even a pack of gum. I did not know this consciously at that time but I learned it and employed the same strategies I was being taught OJT. they take everything seriously even their partying when they cut loose at the end of the day.

Sorry fellas that was a tangent I didn't mean to take. I didn't take my Adderall until about 10 minutes ago it hasn't kicked in yet. Anyhow, the point I was going to make before I typed all that unecessary filler that I could delete but won't because i invested 10 minutes of my life into it, was that I assure you Europeans, you guys take your tea casually compared to the Japanese. The tea ceremony in Japan is religion practically and the drinking of it is second to the preperation and serving.


----------



## aclose

BradleyB said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm interested in learning how to building British Campaign Furniture. This is furniture that's built to collapse or break down. Tables, chairs, writing desks, Dressers, etc. Furniture that could be packed up into square boxes and packed onto your elephant or camel and hauled off to your next campsite, where you would set up and feel like you've never left jolly old England. All the comforts and style of home (if you lived in England in the 1800's).
> 
> The really cool part of this type of furniture is that, as there were no banks and little security on the trail, there were usually several hidden compartments and drawers concealed in the furniture. This is the part that really interests me.


Bradley B

i just saw the recently released 'National Treasure - Book of Secrets', if you haven't seen it, you'll like a couple scenes. 
There's some furniture with your hidden compartments in it. very cool


----------



## Rob

I don't know why we aren't avid tea drinkers but I did watch an episode about coffee on the History Channel. It seems before the industrial revolution, workers were drinking beer or wine throughout the day as the water wasn't very good or healthy. When coffee finally became popular, company owners pushed it and even allowed "breaks" to drink the stuff. Before, the employees were a little on the lazy side as they might be tipsy. Coffee on the other hand had the reverse effect and made the employees more productive. There was also a drastic decline in job related injuries.


----------



## aclose

Rob said:


> I don't know why we aren't avid tea drinkers but I did watch an episode about coffee on the History Channel. It seems before the industrial revolution, workers were drinking beer or wine throughout the day as the water wasn't very good or healthy. When coffee finally became popular, company owners pushed it and even allowed "breaks" to drink the stuff. Before, the employees were a little on the lazy side as they might be tipsy. Coffee on the other hand had the reverse effect and made the employees more productive. There was also a drastic decline in job related injuries.


Modern Marvels - Excellent program


----------



## aclose

PBS - The Woodright's Workshop recently had an episode featuring a couple cabinetmakers from the eastern states. they detailed the build of an 'antique' walnut fliptop desk (?). it had several secret compartments in it. the joinery was pretty awesome. well, the whole project was rather awesome, but i figured you'd be especially interested in the secret compartments.


----------



## aclose

ok, i've got another one. :smile:
last night i was playing with iTunes and searched for 'Woodworking' PodCasts. there are actually quite a few, so i downloaded a couple to check out. one of them that i watched, Matt's Workshop i believe, was in the middle of building an antique secretary similar to the one discussed above on the PBS show 'The Woodwright's Shop'. the guy on this particular PodCast didn't do any woodworking, he was mainly planning out the details of his next steps, but it was interesting and mildly entertaining. anyway, looking through his other episodes i saw 'secret compartments'. so i'm guessing he's building compartments into his secretary as well. it might be worth checking out if only for ideas...


----------



## jeepme79

One very simple secret compartment is a hidden drawer under the standard drawer. You raise the bottom of the drawer up a little, then build a small drawer that opens from the back panel underneath.


----------



## JON BELL

The new National Treasure movie has a desk with an interesting secret compartment.


----------



## aclose

JON BELL said:


> The new National Treasure movie has a desk with an interesting secret compartment.



Jon, did you read through the whole thread?  :laughing:
good flick! :thumbsup:


----------



## JON BELL

I guess it had been a while:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## electricschilling

hello im new to this website but it hope its help me out alot. anyway just trying to meet and be nice to everyone


----------



## Joe Lyddon

electricschilling said:


> hello im new to this website but it hope its help me out alot. anyway just trying to meet and be nice to everyone


*Welcome Aboard!*


----------



## BradleyB

Since I started this thread, furniture with "secrets" seem to be popping up everywhere! (I'm probably just being more aware).

There is a great Pennsylvania spice box in the latest issue of FWW that has a really neat catch mechanism - a paper clip is inserted through a tiny hole to depress a hidden lever to unlock a secret compartment. Very cool.


----------



## JON BELL

Where would you get the hardware for these fancy secret compartments?Does anyone know of any blueprints.


----------



## stuart

Yea I saw that movie! good! now we get some good fackin respect from everyone!!!

The compartment is really special


----------



## Youngman

I will bet the blueprints are in the hidden compartment, this assumption is based on the answers that we are getting on this thread...:laughing:


----------



## Johnathan Wilkinson

*Secrets*

My grandfather once stole some pieces of very valuable jewellery in Germany during the second world war (my sister still has the solid gold watch).
After clearing a town of booby taps and trip wires left by the Nazis, the British and allied forces moved in. The commanding officer noticed some nice pieces of furniture in a large house, that the German officers had been using as a head quarters, and realised that the furniture was similar in design to some his family had back in old Blighty -- a type he knew had secret compartments. Unfortunately he couldn't remember how to open them.
He set my grandfather to task to find and open the secret compartments. Which he duly did (because he also recognised the pieces.... AND knew very well, exactly how to open it) once the officer was out of the room. He took his pick of two or three items, closed it up again, and later pretended to "discover" the lock while the officer was there in the room.
After which, they probably celebrated with a nice cup of tea.

Once again.... I do not have any plans or pictures of said furniture. However, my grandfather told me that the best secret latches required the use of two hands on different parts of the furniture to open them. 
This particular piece had three movements. 
1st. A piece of wood on the underside, that appeared to be for strengthening the bottom of a panel, needed to be turned -- this unlocked a rod-switch and allowed it to be turned. 
2nd. A small panel on the side was slightly flexible. It needed to be pushed and held in -- this pushed a metal rod into position. If the rod is out of position it will simply spin round and not do anything.
3rd. A decorative knob on the front (which is actually the handle on the end of the rod) is carefully turned so it engages a latch. The latch is on a spring that snaps shut when the drawer is closed.
Once the latch is sprung, a thin drawer on the back of the cabinet could be pulled open. It wasn't large or deep. And it was disguised as part of the lower half of the mouldings that ran around the piece of furniture.

I wonder if that old piece of furniture survived the war?


----------



## BradleyB

That's an amazing story! Thanks for telling it.


----------



## chippy

*Secret Compartments*

Surrey Carpentry and Developments the leading Carpenters in Surrey have often worked on these portable pieces of furniture,some of the items of furniture are Historic Empire Museum pieces that have recieved sympathetic restoration.

The history of the restored furniture relates to the Indian Colony campaighns and the Boar War.

Surrey Carpentry and Developments have complete lists of some of the great Noble families who own this type of furniture going back to when their family members where officers in the Great British Empire armies.

These Surrey Carpenters restore Listed buildings such as Castles,Churches and Historic Houses.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JON BELL

Very dissapointed.I went all over the internets:shifty: looking for free info on sec.compartments.All I found were 2 books and a few weak pictures.I was looking for something with springs and gears,nope.
Here are a few of the weak pictures and a magnetic catch, that was the best I could find.
the book names aren't here i'll add them later.


----------



## aclose

they wouldn't be very secret if they were on the internet now would they???


----------



## JON BELL

:no:


----------



## vinnyb76

ive just watched episode of antiques roadshow and it shown a campaign desk,you can watch the episode here its about 17 minutes in to the program, it does`nt show any secret compartments though but i seen this and remembered this thread.


----------



## vinnyb76

Incidently the link ive just provided is to the bbc site where you can watch every single program from the last seven days, happy viewing:thumbsup:


----------



## JON BELL

Maybe something like a car antena and motor.Attach the antena to a drawer back.I don't know how a car antena motor turns on,but push a button and the antena extends or retracts the drawer.
Anyone got some ideas?


----------



## Joe Lyddon

vinnyb76 said:


> Incidently the link ive just provided is to the bbc site where you can watch every single program from the last seven days, happy viewing:thumbsup:


It is open ONLY if you are in the UK; otherwise, not allowed.

Joe


----------



## johnep

When in USA carry a small kettle etc with me. Cannot function in morning unless have a 'nice cup of tea'. drinking first cup of the day right now. In Uk every last hotel, B&B etc provide kettle etc plus tea bags, milk and biscuits.

Have stayed in Florida hotels where fridge and microwave provided.

Together with a kettle you can produce simple meals in your room if you wish.
johnep


----------



## Joe Lyddon

aclose said:


> they wouldn't be very secret if they were on the internet now would they???


I guess the UK wants to keep it's secrets... yes?  :yes: :laughing: :icon_cool:


----------



## JON BELL

Check this site out. http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.viney/plans.html


----------



## vinnyb76

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vinnyb76*
> _Incidently the link ive just provided is to the bbc site where you can watch every single program from the last seven days, happy viewing:thumbsup:_
> 
> It is open ONLY if you are in the UK; otherwise, not allowed.
> 
> Joe


sorry joe did`nt realise it did`nt work over there.


----------



## JON BELL

sec comp http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/...=wood+craftsmanship&v4=Dewalt+tool&v5=e2vrt43


----------



## JON BELL

nice one http://kevinstone.1stdibs.com/itemdetails.php?id=127337


----------



## JON BELL

http://pages.antiquesandarts.com/5002/PictPage/3923174294.html


----------



## JON BELL

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/apoder/writing_slopes.htm


----------



## JON BELL

http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html


----------



## JON BELL

Hello again...http://www.woodenclocks.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## JON BELL

more


----------



## JON BELL

stuff


----------



## JON BELL

secret


----------



## JON BELL

compartment


----------



## JON BELL

Still really haven't found jack except the puzzle boxes.Still looking!


----------



## JON BELL

some more http://books.google.com/books?id=ua...ig=tfUFz2LJaAbnl-UBIKUbYj5z6L4&hl=en#PPA70,M1


----------



## JON BELL

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5944396.html


----------



## JON BELL

http://stream1.unctv.org/ramgen/webdev/wws/2700/wws2708_2.rm?usehostname
video


----------



## JON BELL

*Brit Camp Furn Sec*

http://www.hygra.com/wb/wbagsec.htm


----------



## JON BELL

http://216.109.125.130/search/cache...tment+furniture&d=EKogUfH_Ql2O&icp=1&.intl=us


----------



## JON BELL

http://216.109.125.130/search/cache...tment+furniture&d=ceNONfH_Qk3R&icp=1&.intl=us


----------



## JON BELL

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...partments+furniture&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=85&gl=us


----------



## JON BELL

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...partments+furniture&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=67&gl=us


----------



## JON BELL

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...partments+furniture&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=43&gl=us


----------



## JON BELL

A furniture having a concealed drawer with a dual stage locking mechanism for storing and locking particular items in a manner such as to allow two levels of security. The furniture includes a front drawer that is revealed. The front drawer is received within a receptacle defined by a lateral partition disposed proximately at the center of the furniture and a pair of oppositely disposed side aprons. The lateral partition serves to hide the concealed drawer in the event the front drawer is removed. A stop is pivotally mounted to the upper end of the back wall of the front drawer in order to limit the forward travel of the front drawer out of the receptacle. A concealed drawer is disposed behind the lateral partition and on either side or the rear of the furniture. The face of the concealed drawer is configured to look identical to an opposing apron of the furniture, thereby disguising the concealed drawer to anyone who is unaware of its presence. A bottom panel is secured to the bottom of the furniture in order to conceal both the front drawer and the concealed drawer from view from the underneath of the furniture. A first locking mechanism includes a push-button, key-operated lock which is locked simply by pushing a button, and is unlocked using a key. The first locking mechanism may be disposed on either the bottom of the furniture or on the lateral interior partition of the furniture. A second locking mechanism consists of a magnetically operated lock configured to open when a magnet of an opposite pole from a magnet incorporated in the second locking mechanism is placed near the second locking mechanism.


----------



## JON BELL

To open this box,you have to pull out the side pieces a certain number of clicks.Does anyone know how it works.


----------



## frankp

Jon,

It's like any tumbler mechanism. Basically it's like the one you linked (I think) to in an earlier post, with vertical tumblers that fit into slots on the horizontal "click" bars. Pull them out the right distance and the tumbler falls into place, allowing the lid/drawer to be opened.


----------



## Joe Lyddon

My Guess:

At they "Key" end, there are four planes at four different depths & widths.

The sliders are positioned (cut for proper level- vertically) & cut to proper length horizontally.

There could be slots in the planes and raised sections in the sliders to allow the drawer to Pass each section.

If any slider still blocks a plane, it doesn't open.

Something like that...

Just guessing... would be interesting to see the real method used.

Thank you.

Very nice / elegant box with a unique Keying method.


----------



## JON BELL

How about this...if the bars had a series of low dips in them.Positioned above the bar is a piece of wood shaped like a short pencil.The tip of the pencil sits on the bar and the end of the pencil fits into a circular hole drilled into,lets say,a drawer bottom.As you pull out the bar the pencil tip rides the bar and the dips in it.Make only one of the dips deep enough to release the pencil end from the hole in the drawer bottom.To reset it just push the bars back in and the pencil end slide back into the drawer bottom.
You could lable the bars o-9.Make the deep dips to match the #'s in a birthday or something.


----------

